# VK - Suicide Bunny ranges now available in 1.5MG



## Stroodlepuff (4/10/15)

Suicide Bunny, Kings Crown and The Cloud Company are now available in 1.5mg from Vape King.

The stock is limited for this first order but it is something we will be keeping in the range 

Get yours while its hot

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## korn1 (15/10/15)

Ordered one from you last night

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/10/15)

korn1 said:


> Ordered one from you last night



Thank you for the support

Reactions: Like 1


----------

